# Gallego: mulleres



## Mari87

Hola a todos!!!!
hoy mi pregunta es: MULLERES puede ser una palabra gallega?  en el texto está entre comillas y es probable que sea un término inventado por asonancia con la palabra MUELLE, pero quería saber si en gallego existe. (la autora es gallega).
Gracias a todos


----------



## Calambur

En galego:
*muller*: persoa do sexo feminino.
Pero viendo que anda sobrevolando *XiaoRoel*, mejor me voy.
Saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Mari87 said:


> Hola a todos!!!!
> hoy mi pregunta es: MULLERES puede ser una palabra gallega? en el texto está entre comillas y es probable que sea un término inventado por asonancia con la palabra MUELLE, pero quería saber si en gallego existe. (la autora es gallega).
> Gracias a todos


No puedo asegurarte que sea gallego,pero de lo que sí estoy deguro es que forma parte del vocabulario del "bable"(lengua del principado de Asturies,cap. Oviedo). Singular "la muyer",plural "les muyeres".
Saludos 
Jordi


----------



## wamcon

Sí. 
Muller es mujer en Gallego


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lat. *mulieres* > gall. y port. *mulleres*/_mulheres_ (/lh/ = /ll/); ast. _muyeres_; cast. _mujeres_ (subrayada la sílaba tónica). Es palabra patrimonial en las cuatro lenguas.


----------



## chics

Para completar la última respuesta de XiaoRoel, en catalán existe también la palabra *muller*, pero el significado ha pasado a ser "esposa". El plural es _mullers_. Se usa poquito, yo lo relaciono sobretodo con la frase típica de las bodas "os declaro marido y mujer", en la que en catalán se suele usar _muller_.


----------



## Calambur

> ...en catalán existe también la palabra *muller*, pero el significado ha pasado a ser "esposa".


En gallego también es _esposa _-lo mismo que en español, mujer-.


----------

